# new sig p226



## steveb226 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have purchased a sig p226. and took it out to the local sportsman club and I cant get it to hit close tio what they claim its sighted in for. it shoots left and 4 inches low at 7 yds. using a mechanical rest I still cant get it to hit any better. I called them and its going to cost 105.00 plus shipping to check it out. it should be sighted in for 15 yds. as what they say and I can bearly hit the target at that distance. because it hits so low and to the left. I cover the point of impact with the front bead like they say to do and that doesnt make any difference. any ideas it has night sights on it and is tactical operations model with a 20 round mag.
thanks for any help you can give
steve


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

have you stripped it and cleaned it?, inspected it for debris or a burr or anything else that might put pressure on the top right of the barrel? is it used? if so does the wear look uniform? are the night sights factory or aftermarket? if aftermarket are they adjusted correctly? is the rear sight the correct size?


----------



## tropicolonel99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Download FREE TARGETS at Cheap Ammo For Sale | In Stock Ammunition For Sale
Breaking
Wrist
Up
Heeling
(Anticipating Recoil)
Thumbing
(squeezing thumb) or
Too Much
Trigger Finger
Tightening
Grip While
Breaking Pulling Trigger
Wrist
Down, Pushing
Forward
or Drooping
Head
Jerking or
Slapping
Trigger
Tightening
Fingers
Too Little
Trigger Finger
Pushing
(Anticipating Recoil)
or No Follow-Through
Date: / /
Shooter Name(s):
Weapon(s) Used:
Distance: yds.
Target Name: Competition Bullseye
Target Type: Competition
Recommended Use: Any
Recommended Distance: 10-100 yds.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

from a bench rest?


----------



## steveb226 (Jul 13, 2011)

yes it is a brand new 226 with factory night sights. i have stripped it and cleaned and lubed it with the sig factory lube that came with the gun. about the rear sight i dont know what you mean by the right rear sight? i dont know what i should do? i shot it alot off athe bench rest.
thank you for your help
steve


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i meant is the rear sight the correct one.... the wrong size rear sight will cause you to shoot high or low..... the rear sight can then be adjusted left or right to zero it in

all assuming you have the correct sight picture


----------



## steveb226 (Jul 13, 2011)

*p226*

I just have the factory rear sight on it. How do I tell what size of rear sight I have and can I change it myself or do I need a gunsmith to do it? looking at the rear of the gun does it come off from left to right?
thanks again and I really appreciate your help.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

this link should help

http://www.sigsauer.com/upFiles/CmsContent/documents/OwnerManual/UniversalSightPusher.pdf


----------



## Vincine (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you have a group on target with any other gun? _(Do you have a group?)_ Do other people have the same results with your SIG? Basically, is it you or the gun?

Two thousand years ago when I shot a single shot air pistol, my groups were always just outside the black at 4:00. It didn't matter what my sight picture was or how I racked the sights.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if he is shooting from a benchrest, the assumption can be made that the pistol is as stable as its going to be, so if its shooting left and 4inches low each time, i would say that its grouping left and 4 inches low.... i have never used sig factory nightsights but unless they are different that all other sights mounted in a dovetail they can be adjusted..... the tool makes it easier but a drift and a hammer can get the job done too...


----------



## steveb226 (Jul 13, 2011)

the rear sight is a siglite night sight it says MH3 on top with a AJ underneath that. the front sight is a truglo tritium fiber optic sight with TG-H3 on the top of the sight. I hope this will help anyone. should I go with a different kind of sight that im used to instead of the way you have to sight this in by filling the back notch with the front dot and where the dot is thats where its suppose to hit.
thanks again everyone for thier help.
steve


----------



## redleg1013 (Jan 11, 2012)

Steve-there will be a number stamped into the sight itself; mine is right next to the AJ under the MH3. my 40 S&W is a #8 rear, and #6 front (which is standard for the 40) The book says "numbers up, groups up" meaning a #9 rear sight will bring the groups up; Ted is right about drifting the sight, it doesn't take a whole lot of moving the rear sight to move your groups left or right, so I too will recommend the sig sight pusher. Yes, there are cheaper pushers but often they are not graduated to KNOW how far you've moved the rear sight. I made, IMHO, a mistake in drifting the front sight (which takes more movement to yield the same result, more pounding means more chance of damage), the front sight of my 226 was about .125 off center out of the box, and I just drifted it to compensate, but now looks kinda weird. It's all in the manual... Failing that, you can always do the measuring specified at Dawson Precision to correct your sights and zero them. Hope that this helps.


----------



## ducatiman (Apr 10, 2012)

*Help with sig p226 aim*



steveb226 said:


> the rear sight is a siglite night sight it says MH3 on top with a AJ underneath that. the front sight is a truglo tritium fiber optic sight with TG-H3 on the top of the sight. I hope this will help anyone. should I go with a different kind of sight that im used to instead of the way you have to sight this in by filling the back notch with the front dot and where the dot is thats where its suppose to hit.
> thanks again everyone for thier help.
> steve


Hello Steve, Try this: I have a sig 226 and I did not like the way "I" was shooting it. Check the rear sight with the front sight, but then worry most about that front dot....I have standard night sights and I let my front sight be a very very very bit higher than the top of my rear sights,
now I am sure that my be that they are off just a bit out of the box. I hope my picture can be seen that I added, the group is at 45 feet, there are 4 shoots not in the main group. I am sure you know this but, there are a lot of things that go into shooting, some days after alot of coffee
I just try to hit a trash can lid.....good Luck


----------

